# Alho goats from UAE



## Naef hajaya (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Aug 16, 2010)

In that second to last picture, the one in the background is gorgeous!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 17, 2010)

What breed are they?  Their beautiful...


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 19, 2010)

Those udders won't be winning any shows, but they look like they can hold a lot of milk! I like the long coats on the bucks too.


----------

